# about burn out or heathered fabric



## ReiRei (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, I am just wondering if the burn-out or heathered fabrics are not good to decorate with heat transfers? Some website say that it must use low heat when embellishing...

Sorry I am really new to this....so please let me konw.

Thank you.


----------



## racerhead (Apr 28, 2009)

get a couple of samples and do some tests. I'm wondering why you want to heat press a design on a burn out shirt, kinda defeats the purpose.


----------

